# Best mid budget soldering iron, and where to buy?



## Sneaky

Not really an amp building question here, but I need a new iron, and you tech guys should be able to steer me in the right direction. I only ever need it for speakers and pickups & jacks etc, nothing too delicate.

I'm sick of the old $10 Radio Shack pencil iron I've had for the last 15 years. It worked ok for a few minor jobs, but I think it's time to upgrade. I picked up a nice pair of 1970's G12M's here from a fellow GC'er and am having a bitch of a time getting them installed. I think I used silver solder when I wired this cab a few years ago. I can't get enough heat to melt the stuff off now. It's turned into a blob of Kryptonite apparently. 











kkjq

The Weller station looks pretty good but prices are all over the map... from $80-150 and I don't see anyone local selling them. Any other good ones in the $50-100 range available in Canada?
Thanks


----------



## Guest

What are you using to remove the solder? A sucker or desoldering tape? I highly recommend desoldering tape. Much cleaner and more through than a solder sucker.

As for stations: Hakko makes some inexpensive stations with power controls on them. Nothing fancy required really. You can order them through http://www.active123.com/


----------



## Sneaky

iaresee said:


> What are you using to remove the solder?


I used wire cutters <doh!>. The solder and wire stubs are still on the two speakers I am removing. I could not melt the silver solder off for some reason, even though I used the same iron to melt it on. 

The Hakko's ain't cheap either but thanks for the tip.


----------



## greco

What is the power rating (in watts) of your present iron?

Is the tip conducting heat?

If you don't want to go the soldering station route, what about a plain Weller iron?
At least you can get new tips (of various shapes) when you need one.

I would suggest 40 watts minimum. It should be around $50.00

Something like this:










See what others say.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto

When I went to a temp controlled station, I never looked back and cursed myself for not doing so years ago. It's paid for itself just in lack of aggravation like you are having, not to mention great precision even for an old shakyhands like me.


----------



## greco

keto said:


> When I went to a temp controlled station, I never looked back and cursed myself for not doing so years ago. It's paid for itself just in lack of aggravation like you are having, not to mention great precision even for an old shakyhands like me.


I have a Weller station as well. As you say, they are certainly nice to use. I have no idea what these are selling for now, as I bought mine several years ago. 

This is the one I have (45 watts IIRC):










Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada

greco said:


> I have a Weller station as well. As you say, they are certainly nice to use. I have no idea what these are selling for now, as I bought mine several years ago.
> 
> This is the one I have (45 watts IIRC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I think this one is in the 70-80 range and the one up from that is 130-140 range


----------



## greco

Thanks for doing the research (re: the prices)
...I was just too lazy...sitting back enjoying my morning coffee.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think this one is in the 70-80 range and the one up from that is 130-140 range


That's the one I want but it's $150 at Active (only $89 on Amazon)


----------



## Guest

Sneaky said:


> That's the one I want but it's $150 at Active (only $89 on Amazon)


Go with Amazon. That's a deal.

Slightly more money in a station means you get a removable cord. So when you inevitably place your iron on the cord and fry through it, you don't have to toss the whole station.

They also regulate the temperature at the iron a whole lot better. Though, that's not so important for soldering speakers and most of the low-fi electronics that cross a guitarist's path.


----------



## greco

iaresee said:


> Go with Amazon. That's a deal.
> 
> Slightly more money in a station means you get a removable cord. So when you inevitably place your iron on the cord and fry through it, you don't have to toss the whole station.
> 
> They also regulate the temperature at the iron a whole lot better. Though, that's not so important for soldering speakers and most of the low-fi electronics that cross a guitarist's path.


WOW..that is a deal !!

I also like the fact that Weller has so many tip styles available and they are reasonably easy to find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody

greco said:


> WOW..that is a deal !!
> 
> I also like the fact that Weller has so many tip styles available and they are reasonably easy to find.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Being able to find tips alone is worth the admission price. The cheaper brands of irons are hard to find tips for. You'll have to macgyver another brand's tip into it and then you run the risk of it not heating up properly.


----------



## mhammer

One of the challenges with amps - and I'm thinking of tube amps here - is that the components and the method of installation (eyelets, p-2-p, etc.) often sinks off a great deal of heat, requiring a LOT of wattage from the iron.

Given that tube amps frequently provide lots of space between components, one can probably do with a good old-fashioned soldering "gun"; the kind with the loop tip and the "trigger" for turning the heat on. I'm not dissing or dismissing the usefullness of "irons" and temperature-controlled stations. But those become more necessary when dealing with smaller components in more confined spaces. There ARE tube amps that demand such tools, but there are plenty which don't. And i those cases, a more modestly-priced soldering gun can be enough, and can be reasonably had from places like Princess Auto or Canadian Tire for very little.


----------



## greco

No offence intended...but I have never met a soldering "gun" that I liked (to use).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam

greco said:


> I have a Weller station as well. As you say, they are certainly nice to use. I have no idea what these are selling for now, as I bought mine several years ago.
> 
> This is the one I have (45 watts IIRC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


i have this one as well. never had any trouble with it. i got it on sale at active + a manufacturer rebate. i think i paid 45? or 50? for it.


----------



## mhammer

greco said:


> No offence intended...but I have never met a soldering "gun" that I liked (to use).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Oh I wouldn't dream of using one for any of the effects pedal stuff or guitar wiring I might do. But when you have a couple of thick 1/2W resistor leads and cap leads wrapped around a turret and the solder just won't flow, the extra heat from a gun can come in plenty handy.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> .....when you have a couple of thick 1/2W resistor leads and cap leads wrapped around a turret and the solder just won't flow, the extra heat from a gun can come in plenty handy.


----------



## Fader

Be aware. The inductive field produced by a soldering gun can damage sensitive electronic chips.


----------



## greco

Fader said:


> Be aware. The inductive field produced by a soldering gun can damage sensitive electronic chips.


The folks on the Seymour Duncan forum discussed that *this same field could also (possibly) damage/alter guitar pickups*.
I'm not sure if there was ever a conclusive decision reached regarding this topic....but it seemed to be discussed often.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer

Fader said:


> Be aware. The inductive field produced by a soldering gun can damage sensitive electronic chips.


And that's why I don't use one for working on PCBs. Soldering guns are NOT general purpose tools, but they have their place and time.
FWIW, I bought a nice budget variable-temp soldering station from Active Electronics about 2 months back for $50.


----------



## Sneaky

Well, this is harder than I thought it would be. The Amazon deal on the Weller station doesn't ship to Canada. The few guys I can find with prices under $100 USD want to charge $30-40 for shipping. Then there will be GST and brokerage. I might as well just go to Active and pay the $150.

On the other hand, I see a bunch of Hakko 936 clones on E-bay for dirt cheap. Maybe I'll try that route. Anyone tried them?


----------



## mhammer

here's what you can get through your local Active Electronics: http://www.active123.com/eng/storeS...62&itemCategoryLevel1=43505&number_results=12

And here is their location: http://www.active123.com/eng/storeS...playStoreLocatorSearchResults=Y&var=d&ckey=CA


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sneaky said:


> Well, this is harder than I thought it would be. The Amazon deal on the Weller station doesn't ship to Canada. The few guys I can find with prices under $100 USD want to charge $30-40 for shipping. Then there will be GST and brokerage. I might as well just go to Active and pay the $150.
> 
> On the other hand, I see a bunch of Hakko 936 clones on E-bay for dirt cheap. Maybe I'll try that route. Anyone tried them?


I had one of those, the handle almost melted in my hand


----------



## Sneaky

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had one of those, the handle almost melted in my hand


I hope they've fixed that. I bought one labled Komec 936. There seems to be much concensus on the net that these are exactly the same as the Hakko 936 (now discontinued) and get pretty good reviews all around. Anyways only $49 including shipping from Vancouver.


----------



## greco

Congrats Sneaky! That is a great price (shipping included...even more impressive!).

Please let us know what you think.

Do you get 3 extra tips with the station? (that is what I read)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky

It actually comes with 5 tips.

I'll post a review when I get it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sneaky said:


> I hope they've fixed that. I bought one labled Komec 936. There seems to be much concensus on the net that these are exactly the same as the Hakko 936 (now discontinued) and get pretty good reviews all around. Anyways only $49 including shipping from Vancouver.


Thats the one I had. It provides the heat, no issue there. But the handle is complete junk. It also does not keep the heat in the tip regulated. But the handle got so hot it was hard to use. If there was anyway to get a new handle for it I think it would be a decent unit


----------



## hollowbody

Sneaky said:


> It actually comes with 5 tips.
> 
> I'll post a review when I get it.


nice! be sure to let us know! I might pick one up too if it works out well for you!


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats the one I had. It provides the heat, no issue there. But the handle is complete junk. It also does not keep the heat in the tip regulated. But the handle got so hot it was hard to use. If there was anyway to get a new handle for it I think it would be a decent unit


If it is a Hakko clone you may be able to put a Hakko iron on it -- the plugs would be the same.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

iaresee said:


> If it is a Hakko clone you may be able to put a Hakko iron on it -- the plugs would be the same.


That would be the ticket. Again, the unit itself seems to give the heat. The handle is the issue


----------



## Jeff B.

I bought a Weller WES51 about 2 years ago and it was probably the best tool purchase I've ever made. Variable heat, cool handle, lockable temperature setting and ESD safe. I got tired of el'cheapo soldering irons and forked over about $130 for it. It was worth every penny. I looked at countless soldering stations online and went with Weller due to it's reputation and the fact that parts/tips for it are easier to get than an obsucre Chinese or Japanese copy from ebay or elsewhere. That machine gets a good workout at high temperature and often pulls long hours without a break or any problems. I got lucky and scored some new Weller tips for it at a yard sale for about less than $1 each a while back, not that I needed them as the Weller tips seem to last forever. I bough mine on sale from Jentronics in Dartmouth NS.


----------



## sulphur

I'm interested in the outcome of this thread myself.

I think that the Source carries Weller stations.


----------



## Sneaky

Quick update for y'all.

I got the Komec 936 in 2 days from the seller on E-bay. Works very well so far. No issues with the handle getting too hot and I had it on for over an hour. I still can't solder worth a crap with my bad eyes, and the fact I don't have three hands. :-(

I give it and the seller on E bay a huge thumbs up! Best $49 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Sneaky

Oh. I forgot to mention the operators manual is pure comic genius, worth the $49 on it's own.

I wish I had a scanner, but here is just an example, word for word (I am not making this up):

> Have the transducer of linear temperature in the soldering stand heat rum body, pass the profession IC sampling to triggering the technique over the null, control temperature everyone can accurate sum stabilization.


----------



## greco

Sneaky said:


> > Have the transducer of linear temperature in the soldering stand heat rum body, pass the profession IC sampling to triggering the technique over the null, control temperature everyone can accurate sum stabilization.


Sneaky...Try hard not to inhale all those fumes when you are soldering....it does weird things to your reading and typing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky

greco said:


> Sneaky...Try hard not to inhale all those fumes when you are soldering....it does weird things to your reading and typing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


How else am I going to grow a third arm? 

Here is another gem I found, in case the first instructions weren't quite clear:

> Have the common and the elimination electrostatic type is two kinds of, the fit differs operate demand.

OK. It's all clear now.


----------



## Fader

Two soldering aids I can't live without anymore.http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2148/.f The head magnifying glass and the helping hands.


----------



## sulphur

Check Princess Auto for the third hand, magnifying table mount and head mount.


----------



## blam

if you have an "active electronics" near you, they have a third hand as well (cheaper than PA) and weller stations. i got mine on sale at active.


----------

